#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-21
<epileg> home alexm!!!!!
<epileg> bon dia!!! quant de temps!!!!
<alexm> hola epileg :)
<alexm> darrerament estic força enfeinat i no tinc gaire temps per connectar al canal
<epileg> va be
<alexm> és que estic mirant de fer el projecte del 2n cicle d'enginyeria informàtica i rematar d'una vegada el tema
<alexm> porto una pila d'anys buscant alguna cosa que m'inspirés i per fi sembla que ho he aconseguit
<epileg> sona estresant...
<epileg> a sip? es pot saber quin és?
<alexm> estic fent una eina per fer backups de correu via imap
<epileg> aha
<epileg> alexm: tinc un problema. no sé com triar una aplicació per defecte amb un tipus mime a kde, durant la instaŀlació d'un programari. A gnome no hi ha problema, tot editant el fitxer «/usr/share/applications/defaults.list». Alguna experiència?
<alexm> en general això es fa al fitxer ~/.mailcap
<alexm> i és portable per a qualsevol entorn, fins i tot la consola
<epileg> i no es pot fer per a tot el sistema?
<alexm> el directori /usr/share se suposa que és read-only
<alexm> hi ha el /etc/mailcap
<epileg> però això ho faig en la instaŀlació d'un programa
<epileg> ok
<epileg> hi faré un cop d'ull
<alexm> ah, si és durant la instal·lació potser ja fas bé, perdona
<alexm> desconec el procediment
<epileg> una altra cosa, aquest cap de setmana he descobert que fedora/opensuse/redhat... no permet compilar a 64 bits en una màquina de 32 bits, cosa que no passa a debian/ubuntu, que sí ho pots fer
<alexm> suposo que és una manera de simplificar les coses
<epileg> alexm: estic fent proves amb mailcap, i no barrufa ni a kde ni a gnome. Tu l'has fet servir?
<alexm> epileg: oblida el mailcap, has de trobar com actualitzar /usr/share/mime
<epileg> això ja ho faig
<epileg> update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<alexm> veus, ja en saps més que jo ;)
<epileg> i una m....
<epileg> :-)
<epileg> no mira, els mime-types s'afegeixen correctament tant a gnome com a kde, el problema és que hi ha tres programes que poden obrir el mateix tipus de fitxer, però un és el que ho fa correctament. A gnome no hi ha problema associant el mime-type a aquesta aplicació al fitxer /usr/share/applications/defaults.list ( si hi han repeticions, agafa el darrer), però el kde no en fot ni cas :-(
<epileg> per cert, ja saps que sóc l'empaquetador deb/rpm del dmd oi? doncs la darrera versió ja permet compilar a 32 i a 64 bits. De moment només hi han executables de 32 bits. La propera serà la compilació dinàmica
<khristian> ;)
<anneta> :)
<epileg> home!!!! aneta!!!!!! encara bellugues per aquí!!!!!
<anneta> si
<anneta> :)
<anneta> també se us ha dexplicar tot
<epileg> a berlin encara?
<anneta> of curse
<epileg> curse? horl....
<alexm> epileg: l'enhorabona per això del dmd
<unicode> Pregunta; Existeix algun llibre o ebook en Català sobre Gnu/Linux? (UOC a banda)
<JOSEP> hola bones
<JOSEP> he instalat al meu ordinador el controlador sense fil del windows i e instalat el drivers de la meva tarjet pero quan em diu configurar xarxa no em rebo cap te truco?
<JOSEP> es per el wifi que sempre ai destar enganxat al roter
<JOSEP> he seguit les instruccions que he trobat a http://www.softcatala.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3022 i tot ma anat be i  diu que s'a trobat el maquinari pero ara no se com configuraro
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-23
<marcriera> bon dia
<marcriera> he de fer un dibuix de tota la infrastructura de la nostra empresa,
<marcriera> ho faria en visio pero no tinc windows, que em recomaneu per a linux?
<mdepalol> uf
<mdepalol> has provat dia ?
<mdepalol> i kivio
<mdepalol> són els dos que em vénen al cap
<dpm> o l'inkscape
<dpm> una opció és crear l'organigrama en dia i llavors editar el fitxer en l'inkscape per millorar-lo
<dpm> El Pencil també està força bé: http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<dpm> I el Graphviz, un cop s'ha superat l'espant en veure que s'ha d'escriure codi per dibuixar està molt i molt bé :) http://www.graphviz.org/
<mdepalol> sóc gran fan del graphviz, si senyor
<mdepalol> però per fer el diagrama d'una infraestructura, no sé no sé'
<mdepalol> però bé, és qüestió de gustos
<jmartelatpapirux> Hola!
<jmartelatpapirux> Au revoir!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-24
<marcriera> el de l'ajuda per a ntfs encara esta per aqui?
<Aeryal> bones
<Aeryal> algun em pot ajudar un momentet?
<tsdgeos> depen de si sabem la resposta o no
<Aeryal> esque no sabia si estaveu al cas del general
<Aeryal> vaig instalar un joc que es diu planeshift
<Aeryal> però ara no se com fer per executar-lo
<Aeryal> no tinc cap accés directe
<tsdgeos> no, no et puc ajudar :D
<Aeryal> saps com ho haig de fer per canviar els permisos d'una carpeta?
<tsdgeos> chmod
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> vols dir graficament?
<tsdgeos> boto dret sobr la carpeta?
<Aeryal> però com em puc fer superusuari gràficament?
<tsdgeos> ni idea
<Aeryal> oks
<Aeryal> doncs ho provaré amb la consola
<Aeryal> em podeu dir com llistar les carpetes ocultes?
<Aeryal> amb un parametre del ls?
<tsdgeos> ls -a
<Aeryal> oks! moltes gràcies tsdgeos
<Aeryal> ja esta fet!
<Aeryal> ara nomes em falta esbrinar com executar el coi de joc
<Aeryal> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-25
<jmartelatpapirux> Bona tarda!
<jmartelatpapirux> (O era vespre?)
<Miquel> Bona nit, hi ha algú per aquií?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-26
<dani_> Hola!
<albertque> bona nit
<albertque> algú em pot indicar on hi ha l'ordre del dia de la reunió de coordinació de la reunió del dia 1?
<albertque> és per afegir-hi el punt de la install party del maig
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-22
<CatalanGuy> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-25
<mixo> hola
<mixo> algu em pot ajudar
<mixo> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-18
<Biowordo> hi ha algu?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-19
<Biowordo> hola
<Biowordo> Parufito???
<Biowordo> hola
<Biowordo> hi ha algu???
<Biowordo> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Parufito> hola
<Parufito> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-19
<giorgiograppa> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-20
<Whichett78> bona tarda
<Whichett78> és el primer cop que entro aquí i vaig un xic perdut
<Whichett78> hola?
<whichett> hola
<whichett> necessito ajuda
<whichett> he descarregat el ubuntu i no ser com descarregar-lo
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-21
<bunti> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-16
<rafael_carreras> ui, hola
<wagafo> Hola
<rafael_carreras> #################################################################
<josepgallart> hola bona nit1
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt d'avui és Ubuntu Global Jam per irc
<rafael_carreras> Valoració general
<wagafo> Bé, no, sols vam estar rafael_carreras i jo però vam fer feina
<wagafo> Jo em vaig dedicar a traduir, perquè em faltaven totes les claus per treballar a la web
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que la idea era bona, però no va acabar de sortir
<rafael_carreras> potser que ho provem en alguna altra ocasió a veure què
<wagafo> Home, si hagués estat principal, tampcoc és que hagués vingut més gent
<wagafo> presencial vull dir
<rafael_carreras> no, és clar
<wagafo> Per ocasions així que no sabem si vindrà algú, no està malament
<alexm> bona nit, em sap greu que al final no pugués ser-hi
<wagafo> Jo tampoc vaig treballar tot el dia de continu, perquè estant a casa sempre et distreu algú
<josepgallart> jo vaig pensar en vosaltres... però nomes un moment :P
<wagafo> Quan ens juntem tampoc és que ens matem tant 8-)
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> si us sembla, podem passar al segon punt
<wagafo> endavant
<rafael_carreras> Proposta de canvi de reunions en festius a dies laborables
<wagafo> Hauríem de publicar una regla, i simplement seguir-la
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla molt bé
<rafael_carreras> posaria la regla a la pàgina de les reunions i ja està
<wagafo> Si voleu em proposo per esciure la regla
<rafael_carreras> a l'alexm també li semblava bé
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> i a tu, josepgallart?
<rafael_carreras> vaja, ja estàs
<wagafo> L'escric i mirem com queda...
<alexm> a mi en realitat m'agraden més les regles de l'estil... el primer dimecres laborable de mes o coses per l'estil
<rafael_carreras> són més fàcils, clar
<wagafo> Però també has de posar alguna alternativa per si és festiu
<wagafo> Però m'ho penso, a mi tampoc em desagrada i potser és es clar
<wagafo> Ara que penso si és laboral no pot ser festiu, què ruc!
<rafael_carreras> però hi pot haver dimecres festius, per exemple
<alexm> aleshores seria el següent no festiu ;-)
<alexm> us poso un exemple
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, quin dia? primer i tercer dilluns de cada més?
<alexm> les reunions de sudoers de Barcelona són sempre el primer dimarts laborable del mes
<alexm> en el cas de les reunions ubuntaires són cada 15 dies, però es pot afinar a partir d'aquí
<wagafo> és que necessitem dos al mes, pimer i tercer dimecres laborables, així no hi ha dubte
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, només era una idea, no tinc cap interès especial en què sigui d'una forma o altra
<wagafo> Potser si hi ha un laborable algun període sigui més curt que 15 dies, però tampoc passa re
<wagafo> un festiu vull dir
<alexm> el més important és tenir un default ben clar i les excepcions es tracten sobre la marxa
<alexm> jo no em preocuparia gaire de tenir un algorisme per a tots els casos possibles
<rafael_carreras> proposo el primer i tercer dimarts de cada mes i, quan sigui festiu, el següent laborable
<alexm> jo els primers dimarts de mes no hi seré :-P
<alexm> (sudoers)
<alexm> però em sembla un bon començament
<wagafo> O el primer i tercer *laborable*, així ja queda clar que si hi algun festiu ja es desplaça tot una setmana
<rafael_carreras> bé, dimecres també està bé :-)
<wagafo> Vinga, ho escric i la pràctica després dirà si funciona o no
<alexm> els dimecres a les 22h em va bé
<josepgallart> i ami tambe
<wagafo> Podem començar al març
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<alexm> l'altra cosa a valorar és si cal fer reunions quinzenals
<alexm> si creieu que sí, endavant
<wagafo> Jo crec que depèn de l'època, quan s'apropa una festa cal, en altres períodes no
<rafael_carreras> jo no ho crec, la veritat, sol anar tot molt rodat
<wagafo> També s'ha de considerar que hem de mantenir un mínim de socialització, tot i que sigui virtual, la llista de correus no ho dóna
<alexm> wagafo: si ho dius per nosaltres 4, no crec que calgui ;-)
<wagafo> però estic d'acord que no cal fer reunions si no hi ha feina/temes
<alexm> a l'irc no hi ha pràcticament cap activitat tret de les nostres reunions
<wagafo> sí, no es fa servir per suport
<rafael_carreras> sempre estem a temps de convocar una reunió extra, si cal
<wagafo> sí, d'acord
<rafael_carreras> i podríem passar a una reunió mensual
<alexm> sovint veig gent que connecta al canal i fa preguntes però quan els veig ja han volat i no els puc respondre
<wagafo> Jo no tinc el canal connectat permanentment, sols em connecto quan hi ha reunió
<rafael_carreras> jo quan engego l'ordinador de casa, que no és gaire sovint
<wagafo> Jo a la feina sempre estic a l'ordinador, però ja tinc prou distraccions 8-(
<josepgallart> jo si no tinc reunio no penso en conectarme i algun dia de reunió tampoc :-$
<rafael_carreras> bé, no hem quedat en res, reunions el primer dimecres laborable de cada mes?
<wagafo> D'acord
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> Ara va l'alexm i vota en contra 8-)
<alexm> +1
<wagafo> fiu...
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja ho tenim
<alexm> estava distret :-P
<rafael_carreras> següent punt
<rafael_carreras> Lloc per la propera festa
<rafael_carreras> Candidatura de l'IES Nicolau Copèrnic
<wagafo> S'han postulat?
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, m'han contactat per fer la festa de maig allà
<wagafo> Mai no he pogut anar a una festa al Copèrnic, de les dues que hi ha hagut...
<rafael_carreras> també m'han contactat d'una associació de Rubí per fer una mini install party, possiblement al juny, ja ho veurem
<wagafo> Per mi endavant, ja volien fer-la l'any passat...
<alexm> ja se sap la data de la festa?
<josepgallart> jo encantat de tornari si no tenim mes propostes
<rafael_carreras> encara no sabem la data, n'hem de parlar
<wagafo> He de marxar, quedem pendents doncs de la data de la festa, però el Copèrnic a mi em sembla molt bé
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<alexm> a mi també
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ########################################################################
<alexm> bona nit
<josepgallart> jo us volia explicar que per la propera festa e convidat al Victor Tuson per que vingui a parlar dels movils
<rafael_carreras> oh, que bé
<rafael_carreras> no sé qui és :-P
<josepgallart> Vice President, Bringing Phone products to market at Canonical
<alexm> caram
<rafael_carreras> carai tu
<alexm> i parla català?
<josepgallart> es catala i em quedat que li pasare data i el lloc i procurara venir
<josepgallart> https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=4246763&authType=name&authToken=d1wh&goback=&trk=abook_conn
<rafael_carreras> me l'apuntaré al wiki, que ja tenia una xerrada de mòbils posada perquè la fes el josepgallart
<josepgallart> esperat que confirmi potser
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<josepgallart> a i el mobil funciona molt be
<alexm> genial doncs :-)
<rafael_carreras> que bé
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> va, ara sí que marxo, que m'adormo
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> no ser si esteu al corrent del tema , les ventes seran tipus flasch
<josepgallart> val 170 €
<josepgallart> bona nit rafael
<aniolgarcia> perdoneu, però sóc nou en aquesta comunitat i volia preguntar si puc participar en les reunions. Ja sè que no puc votar però volia saber si s'hi pot intervenir
<josepgallart> si cap problema aniolgarcia
<josepgallart> benvingut
<alexm> i tant que sí
<aniolgarcia> perfecte! Moltes gràcies!
<josepgallart> aprofita ara que i som per preguntar
<aniolgarcia> bé, la veritat és que no tinc gaires preguntes, però viag trobar aquesta comunitat i com que sóc usuari d'ubuntu des de fa uns anys vaig decidir assistir a aquesta reunió a veure com anava...
<alexm> i què t'ha semblat?
<aniolgarcia> pel que he llegit al log de les altres reunions vaig que quasi sempre sou els mateixos els que hi participeu, oi?
<alexm> a l'irc sí, a les festes hi ha més gent, alguns nous i d'altres d'habituals
<josepgallart> si es cert, ara estem preparant la festa de presentació de la nova versió de ubuntu:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/VividVervet
<aniolgarcia> Molt bé! espero poder participar i col·laborar en tot el que em sigui possible !!
<alexm> genial!
<josepgallart> quants mes millor
<aniolgarcia> Aixó si, el meu nivell tècnic és limitat: tinc tot just 15 anys i sóc 100% autodidàcta... :(
<alexm> això no és cap problema
<josepgallart> no pateixis el meu nivell també es limitat i en tinc 55 ;-)
<aniolgarcia> jejeje :)
<alexm> hi ha alguna cosa en particular que t'agradi o que vulguis aprendre?
<aniolgarcia> La veritat es que qualsevol cosa relacionada amb l'informàtica m'agrada...
<alexm> o ensenyar-nos, és clar... a tots ens agrada aprendre
<aniolgarcia> Uf, no crec que pogués ensenyar-vos alguna cosa, a vosaltres! Segur que en sabeu molt més que no pas jo
<alexm> aquest és l'error més habitual de la majoria de la gent, pensar que no té res per ensenyar... tothom té coses per ensenyar
<alexm> no importa els coneixements ni l'edat que tingui
<alexm> però no pateixis, a mida que ens anem coneixent ja ho veuràs
<alexm> tots nosaltres som molt diferents
<aniolgarcia> Per cert, he vist que a la festa es fan diverses xerrades. Hi podrè assistir?
<alexm> és clar que sí
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<alexm> les reunions i les festes són sempre obertes a tothom
<alexm> de vegades fins i tot sortegem regals i tot :)
<aniolgarcia> :)  Bé, doncs moltes gràcies per aquesta rebuda! Jo vaig a dormir, que ja toca. Ja ens anirem veient per aquí i amb una mica de sort a la festa de presentació de la nova versió, que ja en tinc ganes!
<josepgallart> espero que ens puguem coneixa en viu, bona nit
<alexm> bona nit, jo també retiro
<aniolgarcia> Igualment josepgallart! Bona nit a tothom!
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-18
<albert> bones! Sóc nou en ubuntu i tinc una torre nova amb aquestes característiques
<albert> Asrock B85M-HDS	60.00	1	60.00 Cooler Master C+P 250 500W	39.95	1	39.95 Crucial MX100 128GB SSD SATA3	67.95	1	67.95 Intel Pentium G3420 3.2Ghz Box	65.00	1	65.00 Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3 1600MHz PC3-12800 CL11	35.00	2	70.00 LG GH24NSC0 Grabadora DVD 24x Negra
<albert> quina versió d'ubuntu m'aniria bé?
<alexm> albert: si no tens cap necessitat especial, la darrera LTS, la 14.04
<alexm> té manteniment dels paquets durant 3 anys
<alexm> però si vols estar a l'última ara seria la 14.10 (en pocs mesos sortirà la 15.04)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-19
<albert> gràcies alexm
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-22
<huguet> Hi?
<huguet> hola?
<hug_> bones
<hug_> estic intentant millorar el meu ubuntu
<hug_> i canviar
<hug_> quin em recomaneu KUBUNTU, ubuntu, lubunto o quin? Gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2016-02-25
<metallic> mmm... Hi ha algú disponible per a un dubte sobre l'fdisk?
<metallic> no? david_llamas hi ets? :)
<metallic> Vaig a sopar, l'exposo per si un cas
<metallic> Intento operar sobre un dispositiu via l'fdisk, donar una taula de particions, crear i formatar les particions... Els canvis no semblen tenir efecte, almenys els programes «blkid» i «Gparted» no els reflecteixen
<metallic> sabeu perquè? Em podeu dir perquè passa això?
<metallic> mezod, em pots ajudar amb una qüestió?
<metallic> Intento operar sobre un dispositiu via l'fdisk, donar una taula de particions, crear i formatar les particions... Els canvis no semblen tenir efecte, almenys els programes «blkid» i «Gparted» no els reflecteixen
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-21
<Jorc> E: samba-common: el subprocés s'ha instal·lat el script post-installation retornà el codi d'eixida d'error 10 E: libsimgearcore2017.3.1: 35.0000:el subprocés s'ha instal·lat el script post-installation retornà el codi d'eixida d'error 1 E: samba-common-bin: problemes de dependències - es deixa sense configurar  Me sucede esto cuando intento instalar cualquier cosa en elgestor de paquetes synaptic Podeis ver una captura de pant
<Jorc> alán pero igual se entiende  https://imgur.com/iXJzfP7
<ubu> salut
<ubu> hi ha algú?
<ubu> m'ha sorgit un problema quan he actualitzat de 16.04 lts a 17.10
<ubu> puc moure el cursor però no clicar
<ubu> :)
<ubu> adéu
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-24
<ton> hola bona tarda!!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-25
<X1mp4> hola
<X1mp4> hi ha algú?
<X1mp4> no se gaire com funciona aixo...
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-19
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Art per la Disco Dingo: https://www.deviantart.com/sylviaritter/art/Disco-Dingo-786327017
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-20
<marcelcosta> whois giorgiograppa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui, whois! Doncs, un tio que està com un llum 😜😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 🤔😳
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Oi que sí, Josep? 😂😂😂😂
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-23
<Jab> Hi ha algú?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit
<Jab> Bona nit! No sé si és el lloc adecuat per fer consultes ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí, oi tant
<Jab> No sé si algú em pot ajudar doncs avui he instalat una actualització i ara s'atura l'ordinador de cop ..
<Jab> Cada 10 minuts
<AniolM> De cop vol dir?
<AniolM> Hmm pot ser que se sobreescalfi?
<Jab> Vol dir apagat com si el desconectes del endoll. He provat amb Windows  i no em passa?
<Jab> És curiós just després d'actualitzarlo
<AniolM> Quin maquinari tens? A mi això em passava amb un portàtil.
<AniolM> És possible que sigui per alguna actualització d'algun driver
<Jab> Si ... És portàtil acer aspire
<AniolM> El meu també era un Acer
<AniolM> De fet, el portàtil del meu oncle també era un Acer (amb Windows) i li passava el mateix
<Jab> Je je ... Caram....
<Jab> Es poden desinstalar les últimes actualitzacions?
<AniolM> Té targeta gràfica integrada o és una nvidia?
<AniolM> Sí, però caldria saber quin paquet ho provoca
<Jab> Tarja integrada
<Jab> Doncs ....no ho sé . Sé que m'ha començat a passar avui i fa mesos que jo tinc instalat.
<AniolM> `cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "` això hauria de mostrar els últims paquets actualitzats
<Jab> Ok ho provo....
<Jab> Perfecte ja el veig. Em sabries dir com el puc desinstal·lar?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-24
<Jab> Més o menys ho veig . Moltes gràcies . Bona nit!
<AniolM> Quin paquet és?
<AniolM> Se'n deuen haver actualitzat bastants
<Jab> Molts però tots els que són d'avui els treure....i a veure....perquè ara mateix és un drama cada 2x3 torna a arrencar....
<Jab> Seguiré dema perque avui va de cul.
<AniolM> Però no facis remove
<AniolM> Has de mirar de fer downgrade
<Jab> Si em posaré amb el windows i miraré bé com sa de fer . En tot cas aquest "2019-02-23 22:10:27 install proj-bin:amd64 <cap> 4.9.3-2" te tota la pinta ,per l'hora a la que he tingut el primer problema
<Jab> Moltes gràcies i si fent això queda solucionat us ho reporto.
<Jab> Molt agraït ! salut! i bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-17
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart confirmada la prereserva de dues sales per la festa focal!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> ja podeu reservar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Perfecte, estàs una mica lluny de les naus, però menys que jo.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Em sembla bé però no sé si el llegiria mai
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-19
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> L'Ekaitz, a més de parir el projecte, és l'autor del llibre sobre Python i ha traduït al castellà el llibre de l'italià.
